# One year ago........



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

steve that was so beautiful, it made me cry, it was so sweet, skyler was and is a sweet beautiful pup!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Steve, that was a beautiful tribute to your Sky-pup. Thank you for sharing it with us - it brought tears to my eyes and a smile to my heart.

hugs,
Angie


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing that. I am crying too and I just gave my Charlie a great big hug. You were so blessed to have such a wonderful friend and companion, and he was blessed to have you.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

There are tears in my eyes just from reading your post. It is hard to explain how much these dogs mean to us. I have been thinking of you and him a lot this month with his beautiful mug looking down at me from the calendar.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Steve,
That tribute was so beautiful for a beautiful dog. Skypup looks like he was the sweetest and loving dog and is reminds me so much of my first dog Snoopy. Bless him for sending you Rusty to help in your grieving. Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They wrap around our hearts and take a piece of it with them when they go. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve, that is a beautiful tribute to Skyler, your words echoe my thoughts of Fred, I know how much you still miss him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know jusy how you are feeling, Steve. A year ago I read of Skyler's death and posted how sorry I was. Little did I know that less then 10 yours later I would lose my Buck! 

These boys of ours, gone so close together it was unreal. And thee anniversaries are hard. Bless yu sweet boy and my Buck.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I know jusy how you are feeling, Steve. A year ago I read of Skyler's death and posted how sorry I was. Little did I know that less then 10 yours later I would lose my Buck!
> 
> These boys of ours, gone so close together it was unreal. And thee anniversaries are hard. Bless yu sweet boy and my Buck.


I was thinking about you and Buck the entire time I was writing the post. I have no doubt that he and Skyler are having a continual game of chase as they wait for us. Play Hard Sweet Boys.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve.......... what a wonderful tribute to such a dearly loved one. My heart is aching for your loss and rejoicing at the love you shared. Handel is the perfect accompaniment for such a relationship. Hugs to you.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Steve... what a wonderful tribute to your very special boy!!! (((HUGS))) I know he meant the absolute world to you!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Steve...I know all to well how difficult today is for you. I remember reading your post last year through tears and I sit here now in tears again as I have read your post today and watched your beautiful tribute to Skyler. There have been many times this month where I have looked up at Skyler's calendar picture as it hangs in my home office and felt the warmth from his eyes and thought what a special friend he was to you. It really is amazing what these creatures, so willingly, bring to our lives and the lessons they leave behind. I am sure that Sklyer is waiting patiently for you at Rainbow Bridge where he watches over you and the rest of your pack until you are reuinted again.

I'll be thinking of you and Skyler today............


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Steve, thank you so much for posting that beautiful tribute of your SkyPup. You did so well putting into words all these marvelous dogs mean to us. Shoot, I'm going to be crying all morning. My favorite picture is the one of you and SkyPup together with matching smiles -- just made for each other. So glad Rusty came into your life to share his golden heart as well. Thanks again for letting us share, letting your friends be there for you, and helping the rest of us deal with similar losses.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

You & Sweet Skyler made me cry.
I find comfort in believing that such bonds last forever in the astral world.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i remember, and love the tribute. 

prayers and hugs on this difficult anniversary
beth, moose and angel


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

The tears that are running down my face are the reason that I try to avoid the memorial sites. Bless you and Skylar, and know he is waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhhh sweet Skyler. What a great slideshow. The years are passing more quickly all the time_....<note to self: enjoy them>_


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful tribute to Skypup. I cant believe its been a year already.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

what a beautiful tribute.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of you, Chris, Skyler, and the gang today Steve.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Words cannot adequately express what a beautiful tribute that was. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You all for such heartfelt words ~ Skypup was the one that whispered in my ear one day to do the Rainbow Bridge pictures that I post. He wanted to make sure all of his pals had a picture of their own.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What a wonderful freindship you shared with Skyler, and heartwarming memories.

Margaret


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow it has been a year. Know that my thoughts and prayers are with ya, my friend. These anniversaries can be hard.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

We all miss the Sky pup but I'm sure none more than you. That bond will last forever.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I can hardly believe it's been a year already. What a wonderful tribute to Skyler. Those pics of him are beautiful. I love the one of him and you together. 
Knowing he's healthy and waiting at the bridge must give some comfort.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute to Skyler. Thanks for sharing it here. {{{{}}}} These anniversaries are so hard.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That was beautiful and touching. I cried through the whole thing. Skyler must have been a wonderful loving companion. I am so sorry. My Max has been gone 9 years and I still cry when I think about him. They are so special.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Steve, that was a beautiful and touching tribute to your boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just managed to finally get the slideshow loaded - love the picture of Skyler with the football.

Run free from pain and sleep softly


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thinking of you and Skyler today . . .


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Beautiful Steve - eyes are stinging a bit here - Skyler had such soulful eyes - breathtaking. Always in your heart..


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Steve,
what a beautiful tribute to your handsome guy. it's so hard:smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Steve that was very special...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm crying as I read you're post, I feel with you, it's so hard to loose them.
Beautiful tribute to Skyler


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Skyler has touched so many through you Steve. I know he's up there smiling - proud of his papa for all the good work he sees you doing!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So much loved shared,it made my heart ache to read your tribute to Skyler, and the wonderful bond you both shared.Thankyou for sharing Steve, Skyler will be waiting for you as our goldens lost will be also.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Anniversaries like this can be so hard... Your slide show was a wonderful tribute to sweet Skyler. I really love the picture of you and Skyler together. It sounds like the two of you had an amazing bond.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for sharing - you have a lot of good memories...enjoy them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a lovely tribute to your dear Skyler. I think the black and white shot is my favorite. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute of Skyler, he was a handsome boy. You will always have your precious memories of your beautiful boy in your heart.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Steve.... 


I'm having trouble viewing the slide show but I will keep trying...


For me the one year anniversary was as difficult as that day a year earlier. As the song says, you don't know what you've got till it's gone. And here you are today remembering Skylar in all his glory. It's a good way to remember him. 

Now why am writing the rest of this story? Well that's a good question and the only answer that I have is that I kept thinking that I should share this with you but I kept putting it aside, until today.

Long long ago I tried to have a child... and years later I still carried around a number of unresolved issues. So one August morning I was up before dawn to symbolically bury my unfulfilled hopes and dreams. 
As I finished the process of letting go, I felt this great emotional weight leave me and I was inspired to take a half dozen photographs of the sunrise before me.

Perhaps I am seeing what I want to see and believe.
But later when I sat down at the computer later and reviewed the images I was surprised to see this unusual little cloud. Out of a dozen identical photos shot in a matter of a few seconds this cloud appeared on only one image. When I look at this image I can't help but think, Angel Cloud.

So why am I sending you this story? Because you end your messages with 'Godspeed'. And when I look at this photo and think about that morning I think that it's not so foolish to believe that there are things in this universe far beyond what we can see and touch. That the spirit of Skylar, that all the people and creatures that we have known and loved aren't gone forever.. They have just transitioned to another place state of being.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Hi Steve....
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble viewing the slide show but I will keep trying...
> ...


What an incredible photo~Thank You so much for sharing it and your story. There have been times that my daughter (1980-1999) has reached thru the veil of passing and literally touched my soul with messages of comfort and wisdom~and I have no doubt that sometimes as I look at Rusty, Kady, and Daisey that Skyler the SkyPup sits on my shoulder and gives me gentle roooooooos. The most important lesson learned is the one that teaches us we have more to our lives then we can possibly realize.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Hi Steve....
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble viewing the slide show but I will keep trying...
> ...


 
Oh my goodness...I have goosebumps....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Hi Steve....
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble viewing the slide show but I will keep trying...
> ...


That is so amazing and inspiring!!! WOH!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

"There have been times that my daughter (1980-1999) has reached thru the veil of passing and literally touched my soul with messages of comfort and wisdom~and I have no doubt that sometimes as I look at Rusty, Kady, and Daisey that Skyler the SkyPup sits on my shoulder and gives me gentle roooooooos. The most important lesson learned is the one that teaches us we have more to our lives then we can possibly realize."

Steve, I am so very sorry about your daughter. We also lost a daughter as an infant and I totally understand what you are saying. I also feel that presence from Max.
__________________


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Steve, 
I am most sorry for your loss... of Skyler and of course your daughter. 

I wish I knew what to say.... but I'm always at a loss for words at times like this. There simply seems to be none... none that would ever take away the pain. 

But then again, to quoite Captain Kirk, "I need my pain." I think we need our pain. It's painful... but it also helps us remember. 

My sister passed away several years ago. It was horriable. I know it was really hard on my Mom and Dad. Since then I have also lost my Mom, my Dad, and then Jean-luc in Jan of 08.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Skyler was a wonder dog and as someone said they take a piece of us when they go to the bridge thet will always be in our hearts forever.


Maggie


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

sharlin said:


> In the small amount of time I was blessed to have had him in my life he taught me lessons of love, honor, humility, joy, gratefulness, and devotion. His gentle nature and love of life showed me there are paths in life to follow I had not considered before.


Steve, this is a great tribute to Skyler, and it shows that you are a good, honorable person. I am pretty much in the same boat as you, so I can relate and feel very much the same way about my Katie. It is a hard hard thing to deal with.. losing such a good friend.. it downright sucks, but we have no choice but to go through it and be happy and thankful for the good times we had with them. 

Take care,
Tim


----------

